# 2016 Wilkes County Reports



## cr00241

I will start off the Wilkes County thread for this year.

We were late planting the dove field this year but its been in the ground almost a month now. Planted Millet and Sunflowers. The Doves really show up at our place after the first week of getting shot at around our area.

I purchased some land of my own in January and have cleared lanes and made a loop around my property with the dozer. Have bucks and does on camera.

Good luck to everyone this season.


----------



## Possum

I noticed a guy below me planted a big sunflower field and it looks like its doing well. My plots for deer are being over browsed and not sure what to do about it. I planted Sunn hemp which is supposed to grow an inch a day but its an even 3"-4" everywhere. The cowpeas I planted started good but when I checked the other day deer had eaten every leaf off them. Ive gone through 800 lbs of feed trying to satisfy the deer's appetite this summer but they are eating everything! I really need a dozer to make my plots bigger, they are less than 1/3 acre each. Hope to do that next year. Your dozer isnt for hire is it? Im hoping we keep getting enough rain around Wilkes to keep things green. Its bone dry up here in Habersham county. I entered in for the Clarks Hill Dove shoot this year, anybody know the condition of that field?


----------



## cr00241

PM me or text me next time you're going to Wilkes. I would have to look at the condition of the docks and stumps to see if my dozier could move the stuff. Most of the stumps should be rotten by now so mine should be able to clean them up.

We need alot more rain up there for sure.


----------



## deermaster13

Glad to see this thread started up. We are in a bad way for rain. Most my plots are drying up. Seen a few nice ones so far and about to stick up more cams.


----------



## cr00241

This weekend at my house in Augusta we got over 2". My FIL says we got 1/10 in Tignall. Really need that rain.


----------



## Possum

Looks like it just dropped a ton of rain around tignal! Hogs finally found new deer feeders last week. Still no big bucks on camera, ton of does and small bucks. I'm pleased to see the majority of pictures I'm getting are daytime pics. Only about 25% are nighttime. Around habersham I get less than 10% daytime pictures.


----------



## grndhunt10

We checked our camera's last weekend, had lots of doe pic's with only a few young bucks. Man it sure was dry though. Seems as though the woods were almost parched. We're in the Rayle area. Praying for some rain.


----------



## cliff from jax

Was in tignall this weekend they got some rain last week but not much the creeks on my place are still flowing pretty good so a good many deer lots of fawns most doe's had twins put cameras out going back in two weeks


----------



## bowhunterdavid

I have been seeing a lot of does and fawns on the west side of wilkes around highway 44 , deer numbers seem to be getting better on our club, got some nice bucks on camera to.


----------



## cr00241

Posting some pics from my camera's in the trail cam section. All the rain we got over the last couple of weeks have made the millet field pop up. Almost Dove and Deer season!


----------



## Possum

Things are looking good! How are the acorns looking on your place? I forgot to check my oaks last weekend but did notice a lot of green muscadines falling after the heavy rain.


----------



## cr00241

I didn't see a lot on the ground today but we were working on getting a lock on put up.


----------



## cr00241

Got pictures from yesterday showing the velvet is off on some bucks. Good luck this weekend, it's going to be a hot one!


----------



## deermaster13

The white oaks I seen were spotty but the ones that did have them were loaded!


----------



## sea trout

fresh rub in wilkes today.
Big one too, same tree cluster he rubbed last year!!

Just assuming its the same buck


----------



## north_ga fireman

what part of wilkes? are you in trout we are new to wilkes and off delhi rd and have fresh on our place


----------



## sea trout

Our club is between Tignal and Rayle. The paved road on Rayle side starts out as being called Callaway Rd. Then we lease 1600 acres of pine management forest around rocky branch are between dirt roads Dunk Hill and Pete Johnson. 
Idk where delhi rd is. But I'm the worlds worst with road names. You could be right down the road and I wouldn't know


----------



## cr00241

*My Hit list Buck*

This 6pt has been on my place all summer. I got a pic of him in early February. I know he is older buck, I'm guessing atleast 5.5 and he is not going to become anymore then he already is. He is on the top of my hit list. Next Thursday will be my first hunt and its suppose to be 59 that morning. I am ready to go.


----------



## grndhunt10

*Cr00241*

We have had several bucks in the past that didn't have any brow tines as well. Must have been a big 'ol bruiser that was doing a lot of breeding that passed that gene around. We haven't seen as many in the last few years, only a couple,and have taken those out at 2-3 years old to try and keep them from passing it on as well. That's a nice'n, I hope you get him!


----------



## bowhunterdavid

White oak acorns starting to fall pretty good this weekend, saw several deer in the mornings with the cooler temps. Bucks starting to make rubs,, man do we need rain on our plots,, dry as a bone.


----------



## sea trout

Same. Food plots dry as a bone and getting a very wimpy start. I hope hurricane mathew comes.
We got some trail cam pics of young bucks sparring in one of the food plot


----------



## cr00241

Judging by the radar, my place should have got some good rain in Washington. Anybody around that area this weekend seeing any good amount of rain?


----------



## Possum

Not much but Ill take it! According to Noaa rainfall map, our place between Washington and Tignal got .10" Southeastern Wilkes got between .25-.5" A little further to southeast near Augusta got 1.5" and just across county line in Elbert county some places got no rain. I got more rain yesterday at my home in the mountains. 
Oh well should be just enough to give the food plots a little drink. 
How did your hunt go last week? Ive hunted a total of 10 hours at my place and havent seen a deer from stand. But deer are really moving on place according to trail cams. Have had 5 new bucks show up in last 4 weeks and three of them are shooters. Even had a couple daytime pics of a nice 8 point. Acorns still arent really dropping much, just a few here and there. If its a poor year for acorns and foodplots fail due to drought, deer arent going to have much to eat this winter.


----------



## cr00241

Possum said:


> Not much but Ill take it! According to Noaa rainfall map, our place between Washington and Tignal got .10" Southeastern Wilkes got between .25-.5" A little further to southeast near Augusta got 1.5" and just across county line in Elbert county some places got no rain. I got more rain yesterday at my home in the mountains.
> Oh well should be just enough to give the food plots a little drink.
> How did your hunt go last week? Ive hunted a total of 10 hours at my place and havent seen a deer from stand. But deer are really moving on place according to trail cams. Have had 5 new bucks show up in last 4 weeks and three of them are shooters. Even had a couple daytime pics of a nice 8 point. Acorns still arent really dropping much, just a few here and there. If its a poor year for acorns and foodplots fail due to drought, deer arent going to have much to eat this winter.



I should have put a rain gauge out on my place in Washington last time I was up there. I saw 5 the first morning and 3 the next, all does. Bucks were on camera in front of one of buddy stands during the day two days before I went.


----------



## cr00241

Anybody seeing any increase in activity?


----------



## Possum

We are seeing a lot of movement. New bucks showing up every week on camera. A couple nice ones too! 
Acorns were not as plentiful as I hoped considering nothing green growing. Got a couple feeders towards center of property that are getting hit harder than ever and I guess that's keeping deer fed well enough. Still hoping rain will eventually come and we'll get to hunt over a green plot later in season.


----------



## Aztec

Acorns scarce, deer plentiful.  3 of us saw 38 Saturday.  Have only killed 1 with bow, 1 with muzzleloader.


----------



## cr00241

Aztec said:


> Acorns scarce, deer plentiful.  3 of us saw 38 Saturday.  Have only killed 1 with bow, 1 with muzzleloader.



I will be up there next week for a couple of days, call me if y'all kill a good one this weekend, I have to work.


----------



## Aztec

Also more turkeys than I have seen in many years.  I think poult survival has been good due to almost no rain.  10-4 I will be in touch.


----------



## Warrenco

I'm right on the Lincoln co Wilkes co line. First few hunts saw about 8-9 deer but the last 3 hunts, zero.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Warrenco said:


> I'm right on the Lincoln co Wilkes co line. First few hunts saw about 8-9 deer but the last 3 hunts, zero.
> 
> Right on the line also it splits the property we hunt on.


----------



## Warrenco

coolbreezeroho said:


> Warrenco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right on the Lincoln co Wilkes co line. First few hunts saw about 8-9 deer but the last 3 hunts, zero.
> 
> Right on the line also it splits the property we hunt on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I'm by graves mountain.
Click to expand...


----------



## cr00241

How did the deer movement look this morning? I was able to get off tomorrow, so I am excited to get up there in the morning. Suppose to be 46.


----------



## Possum

Saw some does this morning. Found a few white oaks that had good acorns around them and the trees that had acorns all had multiple piles of deer droppings around them. Of coarse the trees around my stands don't have much acorns. So gonna take climber in there tomorrow and set up on one particular tree that looks promising. Haven't seen any buck sign in woods yet.


----------



## Possum

Saw deer at 9-9:30 am this morning.


----------



## cr00241

41 for the morning and no wind. Hopefully I see the buck I am after.


----------



## Possum

Saw eight does Sunday. Finally found good buck sign. Also found new spot on our place that may be a honey hole... dried up swamp with loaded persimmons all around it. Can't wait to get back over there and hunt it.


----------



## cr00241

No rain and more high temps....... No food plots this year. Been seeing some does but haven't noticed any chasing around my parts.


----------



## Possum

How's your duck pond looking? Checked mine last weekend and still had water but you could probably walk across most of it with rubber boots. I bought a little John boat and painted it camo and everything but looks like it won't be needed this duck season. Did still have a few wood ducks in it though!  Hope it doesn't dry completely before I get to hunt it.


----------



## cr00241

Possum said:


> How's your duck pond looking? Checked mine last weekend and still had water but you could probably walk across most of it with rubber boots. I bought a little John boat and painted it camo and everything but looks like it won't be needed this duck season. Did still have a few wood ducks in it though!  Hope it doesn't dry completely before I get to hunt it.



My creek is actually full when I checked it a couple of days ago. I jumped a few woodies going down there and put a camera on the creek. Acorns and Persimmons are dropping all around it.


----------



## Shakeybait67

Hey guys. I really enjoy the thread. I haven't been able to get down to the rayle farm since the opening of muzzleloader season. It should be getting about time. I watched four different bucks pushing each other around. What do y'all think


----------



## cr00241

Heading up some this week and will see what happens. It will be hot so not really looking for a lot of movement until right at dark. It could all change in a second though. haven't seen any rubs or scrapes on my places but I haven't been in a week either.


----------



## Possum

Really looking forward to this weekend! We went down last Saturday but I didn't hunt. Wife hunted one morning and heard a buck grunting. I checked cams and bucks are following does. More deer than ever and some nice bucks. One really nice 10 pointer probably 120"-130" next two weeks should be great! I'm going down a couple days during week around 11/8-11/10. I'm thinking that will be about the peak of rut and temps are cooler than they have been which should help.


----------



## Possum

Bucks are crusin big time! Shot an 8 pointer yesterday evening. Saw three bucks between 4:0-5:00. Saw a spike this morning and a six this evening. A buddy hunted with me today and saw 3 spikes and a few does. Deer are moving mid day. Haven't seen any chasing yet but it is def about to get started!


----------



## cr00241

Possum said:


> Bucks are crusin big time! Shot an 8 pointer yesterday evening. Saw three bucks between 4:0-5:00. Saw a spike this morning and a six this evening. A buddy hunted with me today and saw 3 spikes and a few does. Deer are moving mid day. Haven't seen any chasing yet but it is def about to get started!



Congrats! I hunted last Wednesday and didn't see anything. I will hunt tomorrow morning so hopefully I will see some action.


----------



## Possum

Saw 20 deer total this weekend. Saw 11 this evening alone. Spikes were chasing does around grunting... the does weren't having it. Here is the 8 I shot friday. Not the biggest but a good first deer from out new land!


----------



## cr00241

Nice one congrats.


----------



## cr00241

I shot an 8pt yesterday that came in on a doe bleat. Had his nose to the ground following the trail that a doe ran up an hour earlier. This week and this weekend it should really be turned on. I found a lot of rubs and scrap swhen tracking my deer yesterday.


----------



## Possum

That's awesome! I've been itching to get back ever since Sunday. I think I may have to sneak away tomorrow evening and hunt. This weekend looking great weather wise. But I'll be hunting with my son trying to get him his first deer. I'd like one more good chance at the big 10 during rut.


----------



## cr00241

Possum said:


> That's awesome! I've been itching to get back ever since Sunday. I think I may have to sneak away tomorrow evening and hunt. This weekend looking great weather wise. But I'll be hunting with my son trying to get him his first deer. I'd like one more good chance at the big 10 during rut.



Good luck to both of you this weekend. hopefully he can get an opportunity at one.


----------



## cr00241

Didn't go up this weekend. Looking at the radar ,we should be getting some rain!


----------



## deermaster13

Raining really good!! Been raining since sometime early morning, had couple good down pours.


----------



## Possum

We hunted yesterday. Wife killed a doe, son Missed a doe. Left last night. Watched radar today and looks like we got a decent rain. Going back in a week and a half hopefully will have some greens shooting up?


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Was up by 5 am and it started raining by 530. A steady rain up till about 12 or 1 ....I wouldn't say a down pour but the mud puddles had some water in them for a change. 

Walked the lease some on Saturday and saw no rubs or scraps. Whats up with the late rut ?


----------



## cr00241

coolbreezeroho said:


> Was up by 5 am and it started raining by 530. A steady rain up till about 12 or 1 ....I wouldn't say a down pour but the mud puddles had some water in them for a change.
> 
> Walked the lease some on Saturday and saw no rubs or scraps. Whats up with the late rut ?



I got rubs all over my place now. They started showing up about a week ago. There was fresh rub behind the house in Tignall Monday. I put a camera on it. 

I have had the most action take place week of Thanksgiving.


----------



## Possum

Saw nine does this morning. Still got a few good bucks showing up on cam. Yesterday on way in a spike ran two does across Rd.


----------



## deermaster13

I had a few nice ones show up again. We got some good rain, just hope plots come up!


----------

